# what 2 do w/LOTS of frozen green beans



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

DH isn't all that fond of green beans, and last summer I froze WAY too many. There's at least 15 bags left from 2009. Only added about 4 or 5 of the BEST summer 2010  Warmed up w/butter doesn't do it, and we're bean-saladed out. What would you make? Thanks! Sue


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

It's not exactly healthy, but I like to slowly fry them with onion and bacon... mhhh...


----------



## PNWest (Mar 15, 2010)

throw them on a dehydrator tray. Dry extra dry, blend and add to soups, casseroles, etc.
or cook to mushy stage, blend with chicken stock and serve like pea soup.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I do it similarly to Forrest's method. Fry bacon, remove it from the pan, throw in chopped onion and saute, crumble the bacon and throw it back in, add a bunch of green beans and enough chicken stock to cover, and then cook verrrrry low for at least an hour, hopefully longer. I made this the last time I had my veterinarian here for lunch and he couldn't quit eating them. 

My southern mama would be proud. 

They're also good steamed until tender-crisp, and then chilled and mixed with slivered raw onion, sour cream, and a bit of fajita seasoning (no kidding).


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I had lots of bland green beans from our community garden this year so I've been making lots of minnestrone soup, thick and thin; got carried away with potatoes once & called it Italian casserole.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Make lots of green bean casserole gifts for the Holidays and share with the neighbors...
I love green beans cooked with potatoes and ham also.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Add them to vegetable soup.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

My grandmother put green beans in her beef stew. 

I like the beans and bacon too, with a splash of cider vinegar and a little sugar.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

1 gallon of green beans, about 2 pounds of ham, and enough water to cover. Simmer.

Slice the ham and put it in one dish, put the green beans in another. Serve. Delicious!

You can also use a ham bone and pick the meat off once it has boiled tender.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Use Less said:


> DH isn't all that fond of green beans, and last summer I froze WAY too many. There's at least 15 bags left from 2009. Only added about 4 or 5 of the BEST summer 2010  Warmed up w/butter doesn't do it, and we're bean-saladed out. What would you make? Thanks! Sue


Put them in an insulated box with some dry ice and ship them directly to ME!. We love green beans and our bean patch fizzled this year. Or you can possibly convert DH taste buds with a bit of smoked hog jowl boiled in with them, a healthy pinch of brown sugar wont hurt them a bit either.


----------



## Stuckyjean (Aug 15, 2009)

Dutch Green Beans!
1 lb green beans
stewed tomatoes
diced onions 
bacon
salt and pepper

Fry bacon and crumble, reserve grease. Fry onions and green beans in bacon grease until onion is transparent. Add stewed tomatoes and simmer. Salt and pepper to taste. I add various spices and herbs as my mood changes (frequently)...cumin is a favorite around here!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

If given the chance, dehydrate them. You never know when the next crop is gonna fail and you miss out on putting up green beans. You can also can them for future use. Nothins better than frying up the bacon and onions and adding those beans.


----------

